

Jobs prediction comes true - Hitchhiker
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/adobe-kills-mobile-flash

======
yumraj
Calling it Jobs' "prediction" is akin to calling the death of Netscape Bill
Gates' "prediction".

------
talmand
Bah, anyone with common sense saw this coming years ago. Flash's future is not
the Flash Player in a browser. Adobe has been making moves for a while now to
change Flash into a development environment for full-fledged applications.
What do you think Flex and AIR are for? The Flash Player is going away and I'm
willing to bet Adobe could care less. There will be a day we will not install
Flash Player in our browser at all, but most likely we'll still install AIR.

By the way, I'm one of those that believes Jobs initially banned Flash on iOS
devices as a business tactic. Without allowing a third-party to create tools
for the iOS platform then that would mean you would have to go all in on Apple
products for development. Flash on iOS meant a Windows developer could create
an app for the iPhone and that goes against Apple's business model. They
eventually backed off. I believe they did so because they overstepped and
banned ALL third-party tools including alternate scripting languages to be
used inside the app. That was stupid as they almost banned a rather large
number of games that were using scripting languages for game scripting code,
such Lua.

Also, Adobe has been supporting HTML5 technologies since almost day one in
their products that are not Flash. Anyone remember those? Don't be surprised
when Adobe is there to sell you the development tools to help kill Flash
Player in the browser.

